# Which color boat shoe with Nantucket Red pants?



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Would I be best served by purchasing a pair of Sperry topsiders in Cognac, Amaretto, or Chocolate Brown? I will be wearing them with tan chinos and, most IMPORTANTLY, Nantucket Red pants from Murray's. Any suggestions, thoughts, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

One vote for classic brown


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I vote classic brown as well. When you are wearing any GTH piece of clothing--and I suppose nantucket reds qualify as GTH--you should make the rest of your outfit fairly muted, so as not to look like a clown. Thus I'd go with the most standard color for boat shoes.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

andrewcorreia said:


> Gentlemen,
> Would I be best served by purchasing a pair of Sperry topsiders in Cognac, Amaretto, or Chocolate Brown? I will be wearing them with tan chinos and, most IMPORTANTLY, Nantucket Red pants from Murray's. Any suggestions, thoughts, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


I wear them with Navy original authentics, or brown 3-eyed billfish. Both Sperry. I would avoid a wild color such as red or green. Navy is always conservative and goes with anything and this doesn't seem to violate the only one piece of GTH clothing canon, and brown is too obvious to deserve a mention.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brown or tan. That's it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Of the OP's choices, I say Amaretto. Navy might not be muted enough on a sunny day. If not a brown, maybe an oyster with nubuck. I'd avoid any primary colors.


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

Not color coordinated?

I would think the store would suggest them as a coordinated ensemble -- shoes, pants, shirt, hat and -- let's not forget -- _ankle socks_ (never calf-length).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Brown or tan. That's it.


Yeah, brown or sahara. End of discussion.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I like dark brown also. And though not included among your choices, I aslo think navy and sand work well too.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your opinions and suggestions. I have a Wilson's of Wickford Preston leather belt with cognac leather on both ends...I think the Gold Cup 2 Eye Boat in Cognac will work beautifully with the Nantucket Red Pants. Thank you very much!


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

Reds are the very definition of GTH. Reds + white OCBD + navy blazer + classic brown boat shoes, IMO.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Classic brown A/O's. That is it...

KM


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm probably crazy but, a navy boat shoe seems perfectly matched, with Nantucket Reds...no?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Classic brown, all the way.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm probably crazy but, a navy boat shoe seems perfectly matched, with Nantucket Reds...no?


"Fashion" colored boat shoes are for girls.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Topsider said:


> "Fashion" colored boat shoes are for girls.


Navy is considered "Fashion-colored?"

Brown, Sahara, or Navy.

If you won't be drinking G&T's then scratch the navy and stick with Brown.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Navy is considered "Fashion-colored?"


I've never seen anyone in navy blue boat shoes who wouldn't have looked better in brown or tan. Worn with red pants, it's simply too much. The rule of thumb is one GTH item at a time, and there's no such thing as a GTH shoe.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Topsider said:


> I've never seen anyone in navy blue boat shoes who wouldn't have looked better in brown or tan. Worn with red pants, it's simply too much. The rule of thumb is one GTH item at a time, and there's no such thing as a GTH shoe.


Actually, there are unfortunately:

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...&cmCat=cat000000cat000470cat000550cat10580739

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...8&cmCat=cat000000cat000470cat000550cat7420735


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless you are wearing this ensemble on Nantucket, all anyone will see are your red trousers anyway which, one the whole, makes the shoe selection relatively inconsequential.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Topsider said:


> "Fashion" colored boat shoes are for girls.


LOL! Navy shoes are limited to wearers of the female persuasion? Well, now I am in a bit of a pickle. What am I supposed to wear those Maliseet Blucher's, navy chromexcel leather with red brick soles, that Quoddy is going to be mailing me, at some point downstream(!)? Any suggestions on what I might wear them with? 



AdamsSutherland said:


> Navy is considered "Fashion-colored?"
> 
> Brown, Sahara, or Navy.
> 
> If you won't be drinking G&T's then scratch the navy and stick with Brown.


I do enjoy the occasional G&T. Does this mean I'm OK with the navy Blucher's?


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I do enjoy the occasional G&T. Does this mean I'm OK with the navy Blucher's?


Without a doubt.

Source: I like G&T and I like navy Blutcher's.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

A Sperry CVO in white would look nice too.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Whichever / whatever... you're over thinking it...

Just wear what comes naturally...


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^+1

Pretend your reds are khaki colored and dress as you normally would. I think you'll like the result.

That said, if you're buying your first and only pair of boats, classic brown can't be wrong.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL! Navy shoes are limited to wearers of the female persuasion? Well, now I am in a bit of a pickle. What am I supposed to wear those Maliseet Blucher's, navy chromexcel leather with red brick soles, that Quoddy is going to be mailing me, at some point downstream(!)? Any suggestions on what I might wear them with?
> 
> I do enjoy the occasional G&T. Does this mean I'm OK with the navy Blucher's?


I think a dry Bombay Sapphire, Beefeater, and some local brands are excellent choices for Gin. There may be better, however.

Navy is an understated color and I fail to see what can be GTH about it. Then what would a solid navy tie, perhaps the most conservative, be? I would suppose navy Sperry's would be excellent with chinos. I sometimes where navy Sperry's with chinos, nobody seems to notice. Especially if I wore brown the day before. It's bad form to wear the same shoes two days in a row.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

philidor

Although off topic, may I suggest you move up to Plymouth gin (for anything with gin, I even enjoy it neat)? You won't look back (forum members got me onto it in fact---you're going to get it for less scratch than Sapphire too).


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Starts drinking gin to make wearing madras topsiders while watching the Masters a little easier*


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL! Navy shoes are limited to wearers of the female persuasion? Well, now I am in a bit of a pickle. What am I supposed to wear those Maliseet Blucher's, navy chromexcel leather with red brick soles, that Quoddy is going to be mailing me, at some point downstream(!)? Any suggestions on what I might wear them with?


They'd probably look great with a madras skirt.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

philidor said:


> I would avoid a wild color such as red or green.


Does anyone even make red boat shoes that don't look stupid?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If they were as dark a red as the navy is blue, I think they would be acceptable by most. _Bright_ red is not a color I would gravitate to. I'd feel like I was 5 years old.

Then again, the orange and yellow ones did tempt me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Topsider said:


> They'd probably look great with a madras skirt.


LOL. Well, I am almost certain a madras skirt will get me thrown out of the Legion Hall but, perhaps for Sunday services at church this AM? :icon_scratch: They are generally a forgiving and very friendly lot! ROFALOL (maniacally!)...Does anyone make and sell a Madras Kilt...that's gotta be manly, no?  I must find a way to wear those navy blue Quoddy's...the wife will surely kill me if I spent that much money and don't wear them!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> you're over thinking it...Just wear what comes naturally...





Coleman said:


> Pretend your reds are khaki colored and dress as you normally would.


Yep. That's pretty much all there is to it.

Incidentally, I realize that my bias against colored leather boat shoes isn't universally held, and I don't really think they're just for girls. However, I do think newbies need to play it safe. Stick with the basics until you know what you're doing. Blue boat shoes are more of an advanced intermediate kinda thing.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

a!!!!1 said:


> Does anyone even make red boat shoes that don't look stupid?





Taken Aback said:


> _Bright_ red is not a color I would gravitate to. I'd feel like I was 5 years old.


Good call.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

Coleman said:


> philidor
> 
> Although off topic, may I suggest you move up to Plymouth gin (for anything with gin, I even enjoy it neat)? You won't look back (forum members got me onto it in fact---you're going to get it for less scratch than Sapphire too).


If you can get it, Bluecoat - distilled in Philadelphia - is by far the best Gin I've ever had. More citrus that usual, but in a good way.

Second is Dogfishhead Jin.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> Does anyone even make red boat shoes that don't look stupid?


Unfortunately, they don't from what I've said. Ralph Lauren is one brand that makes wild colored boat shoes. Neiman Marcus and maybe Barneys also have such shoes.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Topsider said:


> Blue boat shoes are more of an advanced intermediate kinda thing.


Personally I don't mind navy boat shoes but only with a navy blazer and some form of khaki/stone pants.


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

philidor said:


> Unfortunately, they don't from what I've said. Ralph Lauren is one brand that makes wild colored boat shoes. Neiman Marcus and maybe Barneys also have such shoes.


Untrue. My best friend (a girl) rocks a pair of patent red leather sperrys hard.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Luftvier said:


> If you can get it, Bluecoat - distilled in Philadelphia - is by far the best Gin I've ever had. More citrus that usual, but in a good way.
> 
> Second is Dogfishhead Jin.


I'll give these a go. Thanks for the recommendation, Luftvier.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

a!!!!1 said:


> Does anyone even make red boat shoes that don't look stupid?


Perhaps manufacturers of womens' shoes?

Scott


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Perhaps manufacturers of womens' shoes?


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, even I would not wear red boat shoes...not even with a Madras Kilt!


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Luftvier said:


> If you can get it, Bluecoat - distilled in Philadelphia - is by far the best Gin I've ever had.


Have you ever tried Hendrick´s Gin?

https://www.hendricksgin.com/

And with all due respects to andrewcorreia, gin is a more compelling conversation topic than is what to wear with Nantucket reds.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Sarastro said:


> Have you ever tried Hendrick´s Gin?
> 
> https://www.hendricksgin.com/
> 
> And with all due respects to andrewcorreia, gin is a more compelling conversation topic than is what to wear with Nantucket reds.


You're right.

Hendricks is my favorite. However, I just picked up a bottle of Death's Door and it may edge out Hendricks once I take the time to really compare the two. It has a similar floral aroma but I find the finish and mouthfeel to be a bit smoother than Hendricks. I'm still looking for a good, cheaper, gin. Beefeater is alright, but it doesn't excite me.

I've been very curious about Bluecoat. That bottle is just so... blue.

I think we should just take the GTH concept one step further and wear Brown AO's on one foot and Navy on the other. Which color for which foot, though?


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

a!!!!1 said:


> Does anyone even make red boat shoes that don't look stupid?


Sperry's nantucket reds in canvas this year are fantastic. Feel like butter on your feet. Wouldn't wear them with red pants, but....

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3070427?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=predictivesearch&keyword=sperry+top-sider+men%27s+shoes&origin=searchresults


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

CM Wolff said:


> Wouldn't wear them


You could've stopped right there.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually....this isn't that bad an idea. Reds without reds.


Although, I have never bought canvas topsiders. They don't seem as durable to me, and I imagine would stain rather easily.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> Actually....this isn't that bad an idea. Reds without reds.
> 
> Although, I have never bought canvas topsiders. They don't seem as durable to me, and I imagine would stain rather easily.


They probably aren't too durable, but I won't know for awhile, as I only picked these reds a couple weeks ago at Nordstrom. (Last time I checked, that was the only place carrying them in red.) I will say, though, they are as comfortable out of the box as any shoe I've worn. My initial reaction is that they are everything I want in a summer shoe.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Topsider said:


> "Fashion" colored boat shoes are for girls.


Hysterical!!

Don't get me started on colored duck shoes or espadrilles!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Actually....this isn't that bad an idea. Reds without reds.
> 
> Although, I have never bought canvas topsiders. They don't seem as durable to me, and I imagine would stain rather easily.


I actually own a pair of these. And although they may not be durable, I can at least vouch that these are the most comfortable boat shoes. So even if they do fall apart after a few seasons, I won't care because I was in feet heaven.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

jhcam8 said:


>


The Navy boat shoes look smashing! However, what color belt would you wear with them?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^One need not match one's belt to one's shoes in casual attire. In fact, it can look particularly dorky if one does. 

Surcingles, ribbon belts, et al would work very well.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Coleman said:


> ^One need not match one's belt to one's shoes in casual attire. In fact, it can look particularly dorky if one does.


That's another problem...colored shoes tend to encourage one to try to match them with other clothing items. The end result is almost always contrived-looking and TTH.

The guy in the photo would look better in brown boat shoes. The more decrepit, the better. Points deducted if you don't actually spend any time on boats. The pants are the wrong shade of red, too, but that's another issue altogether.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

andrewcorreia said:


> The Navy boat shoes look smashing! However, what color belt would you wear with them?


Any shade of brown would be fine, or any needlepoint for the most part.



Topsider said:


> The pants are the wrong shade of red, too, but that's another issue altogether.


Wrong shade for what? Not every pair of red pants needs to be nantucket red.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

a!!!!1 said:


> Not every pair of red pants needs to be nantucket red.


That's the subject of this thread, however.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I actually own a pair of these. And although they may not be durable, I can at least vouch that these are the most comfortable boat shoes. So even if they do fall apart after a few seasons, I won't care because I was in feet heaven.:icon_smile_big:


OK, I'm going to stop avoiding these.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Forgive me for digging up and old thread, but...

Are reds best paired with boat shoes, or will brown or "cordovan" colored loafers work also?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown, yes. Cordovan leather? With Nantucket red pants? Not only no, but Hell no! The cordovan is just blue enough to clash horribly with the Nantucket. Besides, it would look dorky.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

LouB said:


> Forgive me for digging up and old thread, but...
> 
> Are reds best paired with boat shoes, or will brown or "cordovan" colored loafers work also?


I don't mind them with brown loafers. For that matter, I'm surprised nobody mentioned white canvas Sperry boat shoes. IMO your attitude counts as much as your decision.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm probably crazy but, a navy boat shoe seems perfectly matched, with Nantucket Reds...no?


Yes for the navy shoes.


----------

